# A Lighter Topic



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Do you guys tip in restaurants? If so how much?


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

I tip but my wife says too much! I was with one group of ph and they say tip was included and I ask where .... They pointed to the VAT line!!! Hahahaha I can't find a good formula for a tip so I sort of do a " half USA" style. 5 to 10%. I actually have no idea. I can tell you in a taxi if the driver is a "smart a... and con man want to be " the tip is zero. I look forward to the replies here as prefer to be somewhat in step and reasonable.


----------



## kateblankett (Jun 20, 2013)

It depends on the service you received I guess, pretty much all the time restaurant staff wants to get tipped but more often that not, money on that tip box goes to the owner...


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

half of the places now automatically add a 'service charge" to your bill. This probably doesnt even go to the waiters though. We will sometimes tip 5-10 percent if the service was good.

Makes me remember one time we went out lol. We had a great waiter one night who was happy, always there when you needed him and friendly. I was impressed so gave him a 300 peso tip personally while the missus was in the cr, when she came back i went to go to the cr before we were due to leave. Whilst i was in there she tipped him 300 as well not knowing that i already had. lol was funny when we both realised and we bet that guy was really happy. Ahh well, he was a nice guy!


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Mikey is right from what I've seen... here in Manila most restaurants automatically put a service charge on the bill, especially the places that expats are likely to frequent. 

If they put a service charge on the bill, I don't tip. If they don't automatically put a service charge on the bill, I usually leave 10% or so (usually between 100 and 200 pesos, depending on where my family eats). 

I actually asked my in-laws the same question when I came here for the first time and when the in-laws are out and about, they said they usually tip whatever coins they got back from paying the bill, typically between 2 and 20 pesos, if they tip at all.

My wife, on the other hand, is on either side of the spectrum. If she liked the service, she leaves quite a hefty tip. If she wasn't pleased (for whatever reason), no tip at all. No middle ground with her. Her philosophy goes towards all kinds of people...waiters, bag boys, taxi drivers, etc..


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

raconnor said:


> Mikey is right from what I've seen... here in Manila most restaurants automatically put a service charge on the bill, especially the places that expats are likely to frequent.
> 
> If they put a service charge on the bill, I don't tip. If they don't automatically put a service charge on the bill, I usually leave 10% or so (usually between 100 and 200 pesos, depending on where my family eats).
> 
> ...


raconner? I kinda like the approach of ur lady already, black and white, good or not, tip or not.She has amazingly percetptive vision, includes humanitites, then lays the $ down.

Gotta' love that!


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

Testing both theories tonite, lads


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tips at the restaurant*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Do you guys tip in restaurants? If so how much?


We usually leave a 100 peso's plus the small change.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

We do 50-100 plus change with exceptions for when we are and aren't impressed. I know in some asian countries you don't tip even though I never had anybody turn it down! Lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tips family members give*



raconnor said:


> Mikey is right from what I've seen... here in Manila most restaurants automatically put a service charge on the bill, especially the places that expats are likely to frequent.
> 
> If they put a service charge on the bill, I don't tip. If they don't automatically put a service charge on the bill, I usually leave 10% or so (usually between 100 and 200 pesos, depending on where my family eats).
> 
> ...



That's my experience with family they give that same amount around 20 Peso's or less.


----------



## tritonp (Sep 26, 2013)

for an expat, 50-100 is reasonable enough


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

My wife is the same way, but she is the one who would handle the funds on the tip end since the is the comptroller in the family. Since she is very frugal she would get upset if I ever paid too much for a tip. As stated above, most restaurants charge a service charge or a VAT [value added tax] to the bill.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

When I first arrived, I tipped 10-15% based on service but my wife altered my tipping habit.
We tip p20-50 and not at all if service is non existent!


----------

